# Honda HS928 belt time



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Well got my buddies machine to run decent now the drive belt is slipping he says it looks shot, he did a bit of poking around to see what is entailed in changing the belts. He found something about a Honda special tool, can someone give me an idea of what it is. I can probably whip up something to take it's place. I will be taking a look at it tomorrow, to see what may be needed but a bit of couching is always welcome.

Phil


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Tore into the job yesterday afternoon, no special tools are needed! Quite a bit does have to come apart to get at the belts, the chute adjusting rod needs to come off the main housing. Then you can remove the 8 bolts securing the auger assembly and pull it forward enough the get at the belt guards the belt guards which are buried inside the housing. Keep your digital handy you will have a lot of loose hardware, all in all it took about an hour to finally have the belts in hand. The drive belt is wimpy about 30% smaller than the auger belt, it was shot while the auger belt was in great shape. Both will be changed but Honda should up the drive belt size to match the auger belt that IMO would add many years of service.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a good handle on it. How's it work now that it's got the new belts?


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sounds like you've got a good handle on it. How's it work now that it's got the new belts?


He ordered them from the dealer so here we wait!


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I have to apologize I had all good intentions of snapping some shots of it going back together forgot the camera!!! Anyway I will give you the just of it, coming apart can be done by yourself, back together it is a two man job but pretty easy. Getting the belt guides back on and adjusted plus juggling the the auger assy back in place.
I will give you the steps, detach the auger worm gear then remove the three chute retainers then plastic belt cover, get that stuff off to the side. Look down at the frame you will see a silver colored belt guide with two bolts it must be removed. There are (5) bolts on each side holding the auger housing, one on top three on the side and one at the bottom on each side. Next there is a belt guide by the top pulley you need to remove the top bolt and tap it aside just enough to get the belts free from the engine pulley. Now you can pull the auger away, two more guides need to come of to finally get both belts in your hands. Now you can reverse the procedure and like I said enlist the second set of hands, aligning the auger bolts was the hardest. Once the auger is in place have a small block of wood a few inches long to put under the skid, this helps with the bolt aligning, have your second pair of hands "SLOWLY" move the handles in what ever direction to align the top two bolts. Once the top two are in it is a matter of some slight up and down to get the rest, everything else is just a go back where it was thing. There are NO special tools needed, in fact we did not even have to adjust the cables once back together it worked perfectly. Good luck I hope I covered it all, took about one hour to get apart and as usual one and one half to get it all together.

Phil


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Good job, that does not sound to bad of a job it's like all equipent some things are easy, some are easy but time consuming.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oldphil said:


> have your second pair of hands "SLOWLY" move the handles in what ever direction to align the top two bolts.


Hopefully no scraped knuckles were involved in the learning process.

Thanks for the update. Now that you've done it once, you could probably do it in half the time.


----------

